# Upgrading a series 5 Roamio



## az1097 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd like to know which drive is the best one to use for upgrading the Roamio, WD30EURS or WD30EURX or any other, just looking for the BEST. 
Also can a 4TB drive be used instead?
Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Either should work fine, as long as its a Green, AV drive. 3TB is the limit so far.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

az1097 said:


> I'd like to know which drive is the best one to use for upgrading the Roamio, WD30EURS or WD30EURX or any other, just looking for the BEST.
> Also can a 4TB drive be used instead?
> Thanks.


I have used both the green and red WD drives and if there is any difference I can't tell, maybe one will last longer than the other, but without a long term study we will never know, and at the end of such a long term study the models will have changed, any WD green drive will do the job, just get the best price for the size drive you want, as stated 3Tb is for now the biggest DIY drive that can be used.


----------



## az1097 (Apr 3, 2013)

Does the WD30EURX have a newer version now and is it now possible to use a larger than a 3TB drive by just replacing the original?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

3TB is still the limit AFAIK using the factory software.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

az1097 said:


> I'd like to know which drive is the best one to use for upgrading the Roamio, WD30EURS or WD30EURX or any other, just looking for the BEST.
> Also can a 4TB drive be used instead?
> Thanks.





az1097 said:


> Does the WD30EURX have a newer version now and is it now possible to use a larger than a 3TB drive by just replacing the original?


You can go as high as 4TB if you use a computer to prep the drive first. It is fairly easy. The link is here if you are interested.


----------



## TvoGuy (Nov 29, 2007)

Telemark (and or jmbach)

First off, thank you for all of your efforts, surrounding TiVo upgrades! Secondly, do you know if your 4TB process (link below) will also work with the 6TB drives?

Many Thanks!

tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10120179#post10120179


----------

